# Greetings From Tennessee



## zavala (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello All, I stumbled onto controlbooth.com quite by accident today as I was surfing around for information.

My name is John Northrup, I live in Nashville, TN where I am very active in the theatre community. I've worked on over 30 shows in the capacity as LD or PSM with a few as Sound Designer. I've served my stint as a TD with a company and now serve on the Board of Directors for a 54 year old theatre company.

I'm here to offer what advice I have and to converse with fellow tech-heads.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 11, 2003)

Let me be the first to offer a welcome on behalf of ControlBooth.com! I am your webmaster and I just want to say welcome and I hope to see you at the site often! 

Please don't hesitate to contact me, either by Private Messaging me or emailing me at [email protected]. 

Your webmaster,
-dvsDave


----------

